# plant needs no light



## Perentie (Aug 23, 2012)

is there a plant that needs absolutely no light, or do all of them need light to grow


----------



## shebeen (Aug 24, 2012)

Mushrooms.


----------



## Low (Aug 24, 2012)

Asparagus.....


----------



## donniedark0 (Aug 24, 2012)

research oxygen plants. fungus, pothos = low light, iron plant = low light almost indestructible.


----------



## Shrike (Aug 24, 2012)

To answer the OP's question, no, there aren't any plants that require absolutely no light.  Plants need light in order to photosynthesize.  How much depends on the particular species.  And for the record, mushrooms aren't plants.  Fungi and Plantae are two completely separate kingdoms.


----------



## Perentie (Aug 25, 2012)

Shrike said:


> To answer the OP's question, no, there aren't any plants that require absolutely no light.  Plants need light in order to photosynthesize.  How much depends on the particular species.  And for the record, mushrooms aren't plants.  Fungi and Plantae are two completely separate kingdoms.


You beat me to the fungi vs plantae thing. The plant would be going into a school locker (my friend asked if any could.) so it would get like 1 min a day in artificial lighting


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 25, 2012)

Perentie said:


> You beat me to the fungi vs plantae thing. The plant would be going into a school locker (my friend asked if any could.) so it would get like 1 min a day in artificial lighting


I have to be nosy and ask just WHY someone would be keeping a plant in a school locker...is this a Science experiment or an attempt to conceal something that's not supposed to be at school that will get someone into major trouble if it's found?

pitbulllady


----------



## J Morningstar (Aug 25, 2012)

pitbulllady said:


> I have to be nosy and ask just WHY someone would be keeping a plant in a school locker...is this a Science experiment or an attempt to conceal something that's not supposed to be at school that will get someone into major trouble if it's found?
> 
> pitbulllady


Except mushrooms, I don't know what you could keep/grow in a locker and get in trouble for, any of the "good" stuff needs equatorial brightness....


----------



## Perentie (Aug 25, 2012)

pitbulllady said:


> I have to be nosy and ask just WHY someone would be keeping a plant in a school locker...is this a Science experiment or an attempt to conceal something that's not supposed to be at school that will get someone into major trouble if it's found?
> 
> pitbulllady


she inst trying to grow anything bad, i think she just wants to decorate her locker


----------



## donniedark0 (Aug 25, 2012)

Go to your local arts and crafts store , like Micheals and buy the fake stuff. They have Tons of realistic looking plants and flowers that will look great. I use vines around my windows.


----------



## Perentie (Aug 25, 2012)

donniedark0 said:


> Go to your local arts and crafts store , like Micheals and buy the fake stuff. They have Tons of realistic looking plants and flowers that will look great. I use vines around my windows.


 for whatever reason she HATES fake plants, i don't know why


----------



## J Morningstar (Aug 26, 2012)

I understand, I hate them too...LIghtBulb! hey what if she got one of those little sick on lamps and put it next to the plant in the locker, turned it on when she first opened it , then turned it off before she left? They last hundreds of hours with one set of batteries and maybe se could have a tiny cast iron or other next to it?


----------



## SamuraiSid (Aug 26, 2012)

I think your "friend"  Should just stick to growing plants in her basement.


----------



## Perentie (Aug 26, 2012)

J Morningstar said:


> I understand, I hate them too...LIghtBulb! hey what if she got one of those little sick on lamps and put it next to the plant in the locker, turned it on when she first opened it , then turned it off before she left? They last hundreds of hours with one set of batteries and maybe se could have a tiny cast iron or other next to it?


could you send me link as to where to get one


----------



## poisoned (Aug 26, 2012)

J Morningstar said:


> Except mushrooms, I don't know what you could keep/grow in a locker and get in trouble for, any of the "good" stuff needs equatorial brightness....


Equatorial? This stuff grows outdoors here at 45°lat very well. I'm sure it grows outdoors northern from here


----------



## Aviara (Aug 27, 2012)

Problem with the "sticky lights" is - they won't provide the plant with the same light that the sun produces. Plants require UVB, so unless the friend picks up a UVB bulb like those used for diurnal reptiles, the plant will eventually die. But why would you want to keep the plant in a locker anyway? You'll only see it for a few minutes a day, and it'll be more trouble than it's really worth. My recommendation is to just buy the fake plants, even if they don't look as good. If she's not interested, there are jungle-themed wallpapers she could tape up on the inside of the locker for a "planted" effect. I don't see any way to keep a plant in a school locker without going through extensive effort, nor do I see a reason to do so.


----------



## Tarac (Aug 29, 2012)

Shrike said:


> To answer the OP's question, no, there aren't any plants that require absolutely no light.  Plants need light in order to photosynthesize.  How much depends on the particular species.  And for the record, mushrooms aren't plants.  Fungi and Plantae are two completely separate kingdoms.


Sort of true- there are a whole host of plants that don't photosynthesize at all.  Monotropa uniflora, for example, occurs in my area.  It is completely white, no photosynthetic capacity whatsoever.  The reason this is only "sort of true" though is because these plants are root parasites, taking advantage of plants that do photosynthesize.

http://florida.plantatlas.usf.edu/Plant.aspx?id=3568

They're really amazing plants.  There are lots and lots and lots of examples of non-photosynthetic parasitic plants, many are quite attractive.  I've seen examples in rose gardens in France, on the top of near barren mountains in Latin America and right here in my own backyard in Florida.  None are school-locker material as most cannot easily be cultivated at all outside of their precise native setting due to the specific nature of their relationship to the associated plants and mycorrhizae found there.  It's not an uncommon habit for temperate terrestrial orchids.


----------

